# Solved: whats the best free virus protection and spywhere protection?



## kitkin15 (Jul 17, 2009)

i have windows vista and i have norton and i wont have it for long, i cant afford to buy virus protection but i need it. whats the best thats free and has NO trials


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There is no "best". Avira, ESET, and AVG have very good, free AV's.

Free anti-malware:

Dr. Freeware Boot CD Avast Scanner (also has partitioning tool, file recovery, drive cloner/imager)
Dr. Web Cure-It
Comodo Anti-Malware
Threatfire Free Edition
MalwareBytes trial
A-Squared
PrevX CSI Free Version
Spybot S&D
RunScanner
Ad-Aware
SuperAntiSpyware
Spyware Eliminator
Emco Malware Destroyer
Spyware Doctor
All-Seeing Eye (Monitors system - pretty annoying at first until all safe processes have been approved, but settings can be changed)
Arovax Anti-spyware
Trend-Micro Rootkit Buster
F-Secure Blacklight
Bootzilla (Bootable anti-malware CD with many other tools.)

"Instant" Anti-virus (No installation--just download and run the scanner):

Dr. Web Cure-It
McAfee Stinger
Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool (This one installs but offers to uninstall after the scan. A fresh download contains the most recent virus definitions.)
PING with Clam (A bootable disk imaging CD with added anti-virus)

List of freeware security software
Guide to Free Security Software (ScanComplete Site)

Virtualization Solutions (Malware attacks become impossible because either the browser or the whole operating system are isolated from the real system):

SandboxIE (Virtualizes IE, Firefox, or any other browser and works on most other programs, too)
VMWare Browser Appliance (Runs in the free VMWare Player. The Player also will run any of 100's of preconfigured operating system and appliance images downloadable for free from VMWare, and you can even make your own VM's to run in it with the open-source VMmanager)
Artificial Dynamics Safe Space (Similar to SandboxIE, safe browsing and protection from malware and hackers)
Fortes Grand Virtual Sandbox
Microsoft Web Sandbox (Open-Source) (In development but usable)
Returnil Virtual System (The Premium version allows you to save all changes inside the virtual OS to the real system, but even the free version has a virtual drive where items can be saved outside the virtual container)
Windows Steady State (Now supports Vista, too)


----------



## kitkin15 (Jul 17, 2009)

thank you sooooo much thats alot of info =) could you please try and look at the other post i started.....i really need help with it =) id really apreceate it =)


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello Elvandil,
Have you tested ESA Security suites
http://esasecurity.ucoz.com/
i've just started a blog about such free scanners. please review it.
http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/844357-do-you-have-more-than.html
kitkin15 u too.


----------



## sg09 (Jul 10, 2009)

sorry its a thread not blog..


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I use and recommend Malwarebytes, and I also use McAfee virus/firewall.


----------



## kitkin15 (Jul 17, 2009)

yes i have malwarebites(not instuled but on my flashdrive as a just incase) and i works good....i first got it cuz of PAV....i hate that lol and im going to check out the thread in like 2 sec =)


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

What's the best free protection? That has an easy answer:
Sane surfing habits!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Rich-M said:


> What's the best free protection? That has an easy answer:
> Sane surfing habits!


If that is not feasible, Linux.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

RootbeaR said:


> If that is not feasible, Linux.


Or just unplug the computer and go watch TV.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Though using something like Returnil on this system would be ridiculous since I install and unistall 20 or more programs a day, it really is a boon for the other machines in the house. No anti-virus or anti-malware needed, so they are all very fast. And once a month or so, I turn off Returnil and do the updates.

It's great for toddlers and new users, too, because they can experiment to their heart's content and just reboot if it all goes south.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Cookiegal said:


> Or just unplug the computer and go watch TV.


You have more than 4 channels 
Tv rots the brain 
turns you into a couch spud


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

cookiegal said:


> or just unplug the computer and go watch tv. :d


lol.:d


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear O.P,
You can try Avira or Avast! Avira's advantage is the pro-active defense function, that is "stop at the gate". The free versions of SAS and MBAM should be installed on your PC as they offer protection against spyware and trojans and malware. Good luck!:up:


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rich-M said:


> What's the best free protection? That has an easy answer:
> Sane surfing habits!


Yep, that's it. Seriously!


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

To add to the above comments, sane (safe) surfing can be augmented by site advisers like WOT or McAfee site Adviser. Download link of WOT :http://www.mywot.com/ .Best wishes.


----------



## wgman21 (Dec 5, 2008)

I use 3 things that are all free and haven't had an issue since I started with them. 
1. I use Windows defender. It tells me immediately if a configuration has changed on my computer.
2. Crap Cleaner. It instantly checks for issues and registry errors, and fixes them.
3. Spybot S&D. Much longer scan, and will find most, if not all, spies, trojans etc.
All 3 can be googled and downloaded for free.

I am by no means an expert, but I know my way around a computer. I like this set up. Nothing to buy, no shareware, and no (free scan, buy the fix) programs.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

What anti-virus program do you use wgman21?


----------



## wgman21 (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't use any. I used to use CA because it comes free with my ISP, and I know I can go back to it any time. I have had two instances where I accidentally clicked on something that I shouldn't have. I just went back to my recent restore point and I haven't had any issues. Defender tells you when something changes and you can just deny the change, just like CA did. Once a week I run Crap Cleaner and Spybot S&D. Before I started running CC and S&D, my laptop was running very slow. Now it runs just like out of the box. I have been doing all of this since Thanksgiving.

This part is a little off topic, but good info nonetheless. One thing that was really, really slowing down my laptop was all of the browsers that I had installed. I was only using FireFox, but I had IE, Safari, Chrome and another that I can't recall right now all installed on my laptop. Every time you start up, these processes use valuable memory and slow things way down. Remove the ones you're not using or remove access to them and things will speed up.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Very foolish indeed, please do me a favor and don't send me any email.
And so you know, it is virtually impossible to do what you do these days and not get infected, even the most stubborn hold out techs have given up any idea of that. Windows Defender serves no purpose I have ever seen as I have yet to see it turn up a single piece of spyware. Spybot is very old technology, ccleaner has a brutal reg cleaner in it and cleaning out meaningless stuff from the oversize hard drives we all use today means little or nothing for performance. I would sincerely hope no new user reading your post takes what you say seriously. It is one thing to care less about your pc, but to make such statements on a public forum not only shows what you don't know to ones who do, but it can give really clueless users license to bury their own pc's as well and performs a severe disservice to the computing community!


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

wgman21 said:


> I don't use any. I used to use CA because it comes free with my ISP, and I know I can go back to it any time. I have had two instances where I accidentally clicked on something that I shouldn't have. I just went back to my recent restore point and I haven't had any issues. Defender tells you when something changes and you can just deny the change, just like CA did. Once a week I run Crap Cleaner and Spybot S&D. Before I started running CC and S&D, my laptop was running very slow. Now it runs just like out of the box. I have been doing all of this since Thanksgiving.
> 
> This part is a little off topic, but good info nonetheless. One thing that was really, really slowing down my laptop was all of the browsers that I had installed. I was only using FireFox, but I had IE, Safari, Chrome and another that I can't recall right now all installed on my laptop. Every time you start up, these processes use valuable memory and slow things way down. Remove the ones you're not using or remove access to them and things will speed up.


Good luck with that setup! It is very possible to get infected even with an anti-virus installed.


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)

kitkin15 said:


> i have windows vista and i have norton and i wont have it for long, i cant afford to buy virus protection but i need it. whats the best that's free and has NO trials


Hello kitkin, If money is truly that tight, then I would suggest Avira for anti-virus protection, Superantispyware as well as Malwarebytes for spyware protection and WinPatrol as an added or layered protection. You will find links for safe download below. 

*Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus*

*http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html*

*http://www.malwarebytes.org/*

*http://www.winpatrol.com/*



Rich-M said:


> What's the best free protection? That has an easy answer:
> Sane surfing habits!


I totally agree with you, especially if you are using all free software for security. It provides you no real time protection. It will allow the malware in and you will have to forcefully rip it out.



wgman21 said:


> I use 3 things that are all free and haven't had an issue since I started with them.
> 1. I use Windows defender. It tells me immediately if a configuration has changed on my computer.
> 2. Crap Cleaner. It instantly checks for issues and registry errors, and fixes them.
> 3. Spybot S&D. Much longer scan, and will find most, if not all, spies, trojans etc.
> ...


Please, you are correct, you are definitely not an expert and I respectfully have to question the statement, you know your way around a computer. First, you are not using an anti-virus program, you are erroneously recommending as well as using a registry cleaner and in my opinion, Windows Defender would serve you best by disabling it. Please, do not recommend the use of a registry cleaner to anyone here. It is frowned upon and for good reason. A reg cleaner will do your computer in faster than malware.



Kenny94 said:


> What anti-virus program do you use wgman21?


Indeed, it begs an answer.



wgman21 said:


> I don't use any. I used to use CA because it comes free with my ISP, and I know I can go back to it any time. I have had two instances where I accidentally clicked on something that I shouldn't have. I just went back to my recent restore point and I haven't had any issues. Defender tells you when something changes and you can just deny the change, just like CA did. Once a week I run Crap Cleaner and Spybot S&D. Before I started running CC and S&D, my laptop was running very slow. Now it runs just like out of the box. I have been doing all of this since Thanksgiving.
> 
> This part is a little off topic, but good info nonetheless. One thing that was really, really slowing down my laptop was all of the browsers that I had installed. I was only using FireFox, but I had IE, Safari, Chrome and another that I can't recall right now all installed on my laptop. Every time you start up, these processes use valuable memory and slow things way down. Remove the ones you're not using or remove access to them and things will speed up.


Perhaps you haven't used your laptop since Thanksgiving? Seriously, I am incredulous, surely you can't really believe this. No disrespect but I don't believe it. You need some help with removing programs from your start up. 



Rich-M said:


> Very foolish indeed, please do me a favor and don't send me any email.
> And so you know, it is virtually impossible to do what you do these days and not get infected, even the most stubborn hold out techs have given up any idea of that. Windows Defender serves no purpose I have ever seen as I have yet to see it turn up a single piece of spyware. Spybot is very old technology, ccleaner has a brutal reg cleaner in it and cleaning out meaningless stuff from the oversize hard drives we all use today means little or nothing for performance. I would sincerely hope no new user reading your post takes what you say seriously. It is one thing to care less about your pc, but to make such statements on a public forum not only shows what you don't know to ones who do, but it can give really clueless users license to bury their own pc's as well and performs a severe disservice to the computing community!


Absolutely correct! I realize fully that any new user reading wegman's recommendations would soon be doing one of two things. (Perhaps both) Posting for help in Malware Removal and/or paying a tech to reinstall their operating system etc. In my opinion, some very irresponsible suggestions are in this thread. Hopefully, no new user will pay attention to it. (I hope) 

If you find yourself in the position of having to use free security, a few things should be addressed. Security is only as good as the user when it comes to surfing safely, and conscientiously updating and running scans regularly. Don't be a point and click user on anything you see. Whether using free or paid security you must be on your toes at all times. I mean no disrespect to anyone in this thread I am giving my opinion based on experience. I have been trained in malware removal.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

Some people in this thread already know about my security setup but I'm not going to mention it in this thread since I see people are still against it, just not familiar with alternative forms of computer protection I guess...

I hope an inexperienced user doesn't start using the same security because of a user,
But it shouldn't be the fault of the user who posted it,
User's shouldn't be so quick to use a setup they see they should do more reading,
Because of all the people using AV's and thinking it's the only protection I don't think anyone should worry about someone stopping using it so quickly if they are that willing to remove it then they probably were thinking about it and were going to do it eventually.
Since normally because of what most inexperienced users hear they will be too afraid to run without one. 

@*wgman21* - I agree with the others in this thread, even if you really don't want to use an AV you should add some extra protection, I believe that a certain version of windows defender offers a HIPS which might be the one you're using? I'm not too familiar with it so I don't know what it blocks though.

Do you keep your software up to date?
What about browser? do you block anything? java, javascript, iframes, etc? which one do you use? which pdf viewer do you use?
There's not as many exploits coming through browsers these days as long as you're using an up to date one, but a lot come through pdf viewers too.

I don't know how much experience you have so I don't mean to sound insulting. (_if I do sound insulting_)



allheart55 said:


> I totally agree with you, especially if you are using all free software for security. It provides you no real time protection. It will allow the malware in and you will have to forcefully rip it out.


maybe I'm misunderstanding but the more popular free AV's do offer real time protection.

It's not necessary to have to rip it out after it gets in.

Unless you're referring to MBAM and SAS then that's true though the AV should block the bulk.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

> I hope an inexperienced user doesn't start using the same security because of a user,
> But it shouldn't be the fault of the user who posted it,
> User's shouldn't be so quick to use a setup they see they should do more reading,


Again to my way of thinking, flawed thinking. New posters who jump on here see someone with a high amount of posts and they want to emulate their behavior, as they see them as "god" like. There is a certain responsibility we all bear when we make an inconsiderate suggestion we should realize others may then go out and setup, and trust me it happens every day of the week!


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

Rich-M said:


> Again to my way of thinking, flawed thinking. New posters who jump on here see someone with a high amount of posts and they want to emulate their behavior, as they see them as "god" like. There is a certain responsibility we all bear when we make an inconsiderate suggestion we should realize others may then go out and setup, and trust me it happens every day of the week!


Yes I agree, of course it happens, hopefully not so much here though since the person who posted it here wgman21 only has 15 posts, where as you with 19,944 and allheart55 with 2,090 posted your opinions against it.

That's another thing I never really liked much, new users listening to users with a high post count. someone with 1 post could have more experience than me with over 3,000.
that shouldn't account for experience but user's always look at the post count.
But that's for another thread I suppose....

Anyway because of the large amount of people using AV's not many people consider going without one so that should keep a large amount of people from removing it after reading a post,
Hopefully other users can make their own conclusions instead of just using what other user's use.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Count my vote in for against *wgman*'s setup, important points have been brought up, and hopefully no one will try to use that setup.


----------



## wgman21 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow! Pretty brutal, I guess. I believe that I said I'm not an expert, and since I don't cruise porn sites and open attachments from people that I don't know, I've been lucky. I'm on my laptop about 5-6 hours a day, so I will take your advice to heart. Thanks to you all for making me feel all warm and fuzzy on your site. Lol. I'll make sure that I just read an occasional post from now on, and just keep my trap shut.


----------



## stormfish (Jun 8, 2009)

wgman21 said:


> Wow! Pretty brutal, I guess. I believe that I said I'm not an expert, and since I don't cruise porn sites and open attachments from people that I don't know, I've been lucky. I'm on my laptop about 5-6 hours a day, so I will take your advice to heart. Thanks to you all for making me feel all warm and fuzzy on your site. Lol. I'll make sure that I just read an occasional post from now on, and just keep my trap shut.


Well I'm glad you understand.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

allheart55 said:


> Hello kitkin, If money is truly that tight, then I would suggest Avira for anti-virus protection, Superantispyware as well as Malwarebytes for spyware protection and WinPatrol as an added or layered protection. You will find links for safe download below.
> 
> *Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus*
> 
> ...


Very nicely put allheart55....


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

wgman21 said:


> I don't use any. I used to use CA because it comes free with my ISP, and I know I can go back to it any time. I have had two instances where I accidentally clicked on something that I shouldn't have. I just went back to my recent restore point and I haven't had any issues. Defender tells you when something changes and you can just deny the change, just like CA did. Once a week I run Crap Cleaner and Spybot S&D. Before I started running CC and S&D, my laptop was running very slow. Now it runs just like out of the box. I have been doing all of this since Thanksgiving.
> 
> This part is a little off topic, but good info nonetheless. One thing that was really, really slowing down my laptop was all of the browsers that I had installed. I was only using FireFox, but I had IE, Safari, Chrome and another that I can't recall right now all installed on my laptop. Every time you start up, these processes use valuable memory and slow things way down. Remove the ones you're not using or remove access to them and things will speed up.


*Hope wgman21 has understood the vital importance of an A-V in a computer! Wish wgman21 installs an A-V, since it's a given, that AN A-V IS A MUST ON EVERY COMPUTER WHICH GOES ON-LINE!*


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

wgman21 said:


> Wow! Pretty brutal, I guess. I believe that I said I'm not an expert, and since I don't cruise porn sites and open attachments from people that I don't know, I've been lucky. I'm on my laptop about 5-6 hours a day, so I will take your advice to heart. Thanks to you all for making me feel all warm and fuzzy on your site. Lol. I'll make sure that I just read an occasional post from now on, and just keep my trap shut.


I'm not against no AV but I do believe you need some more security,
at the very least I hope you have backups of any important files or an image of your OS? or you don't mind having to reformat and reinstall windows? (that goes for the people with AV's as well actually)

If there's any reason you really don't want an AV then at least check out some other ways to secure your OS (I'd also suggest some of the following as an addition to people using an AV as well) 
Some examples..

[library=Behavior Blocker]Behavior Blocker/HIPS[/library]
[library=Sandbox]Sandbox[/library]
[library=Online Malware Scanner]Online Malware Scanner's[/library] - Run every so often to make sure you're still clean
[library=Virtualization]Virtualization[/library]
Limited User Account with a Software Restriction Policy (LUA+SRP)
Dr. Web CureIt - An on-demand AV that doesn't install.

There is a difference between no AV and no security, most people just stop learning after AV, 

One example of the security offered by the ways I listed above is some AV's are now including sandboxes, HIPS/Behavior Blockers, etc, to better secure users.

I'm not recommending not running an AV but at the same time I am recommending some reading and learning on other ways to secure a computer as an addition to their AV. and to help users better secure themselves. 

AV's aren't the end all security program, I don't happen to believe any security program is, It's more of a combination of some programs, as well as always staying alert, safe browsing habits, and common sense (which not everyone has).


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Amen Perfume!


----------



## stormfish (Jun 8, 2009)

Wgman 
Here is some proof of why everybody should have a anti-virus program.

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.39
Database version: 2479
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3

7/22/2009 12:04:42 PM
mbam-log-2009-07-22 (12-04-41).txt

Scan type: Full Scan (C:\|D:\|)
Objects scanned: 327288
Time elapsed: 1 hour(s), 50 minute(s), 50 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 160
Registry Values Infected: 15
Registry Data Items Infected: 7
Folders Infected: 110
Files Infected: 568

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.datacontrol (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{c8cecde3-1ae1-4c4a-ad82-6d5b00212144} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{17de5e5e-bfe3-4e83-8e1f-8755795359ec} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1f52a5fa-a705-4415-b975-88503b291728} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{a626cdbd-3d13-4f78-b819-440a28d7e8fc} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{25560540-9571-4d7b-9389-0f166788785a} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{25560540-9571-4d7b-9389-0f166788785a} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.datacontrol.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.historykillerscheduler (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{8ca01f0e-987c-49c3-b852-2f1ac4a7094c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1093995a-ba37-41d2-836e-091067c4ad17} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{120927bf-1700-43bc-810f-fab92549b390} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{247a115f-06c2-4fb3-967d-2d62d3cf4f0a} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3e53e2cb-86db-4a4a-8bd9-ffeb7a64df82} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{90449521-d834-4703-bb4e-d3aa44042ff8} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{991aac62-b100-47ce-8b75-253965244f69} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{bbabdc90-f3d5-4801-863a-ee6ae529862d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{d6ff3684-ad3b-48eb-bbb4-b9e6c5a355c1} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{eb9e5c1c-b1f9-4c2b-be8a-27d6446fdaf8} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{0f8ecf4f-3646-4c3a-8881-8e138ffcaf70} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{b813095c-81c0-4e40-aa14-67520372b987} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{c9d7be3e-141a-4c85-8cd6-32461f3df2c7} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{cff4ce82-3aa2-451f-9b77-7165605fb835} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.historykillerscheduler.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.historyswattercontrolbar (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.historyswattercontrolbar.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.htmlmenu (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{e47caee0-deea-464a-9326-3f2801535a4d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3e1656ed-f60e-4597-b6aa-b6a58e171495} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{741de825-a6f0-4497-9aa6-8023cf9b0fff} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3dc201fb-e9c9-499c-a11f-23c360d7c3f8} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{3dc201fb-e9c9-499c-a11f-23c360d7c3f8} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{98d9753d-d73b-42d5-8c85-4469cda897ab} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{98d9753d-d73b-42d5-8c85-4469cda897ab} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.htmlmenu.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.htmlmenu.2 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.iecookiesmanager (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.iecookiesmanager.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.killerobjmanager (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.killerobjmanager.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.popswatterbarbutton (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{8e6f1830-9607-4440-8530-13be7c4b1d14} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{63d0ed2b-b45b-4458-8b3b-60c69bbbd83c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{63d0ed2d-b45b-4458-8b3b-60c69bbbd83c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{63d0ed2c-b45b-4458-8b3b-60c69bbbd83c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{63d0ed2c-b45b-4458-8b3b-60c69bbbd83c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8e6f1832-9607-4440-8530-13be7c4b1d14} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{a9571378-68a1-443d-b082-284f960c6d17} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.popswatterbarbutton.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.popswattersettingscontrol (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\funwebproducts.popswattersettingscontrol.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.chatsessionplugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{e79dfbc0-5697-4fbd-94e5-5b2a9c7c1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{72ee7f04-15bd-4845-a005-d6711144d86a} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{e79dfbc9-5697-4fbd-94e5-5b2a9c7c1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{e79dfbcb-5697-4fbd-94e5-5b2a9c7c1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{e79dfbca-5697-4fbd-94e5-5b2a9c7c1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{e79dfbca-5697-4fbd-94e5-5b2a9c7c1612} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.chatsessionplugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.htmlpanel (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{3e720450-b472-4954-b7aa-33069eb53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3e720451-b472-4954-b7aa-33069eb53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{3e720453-b472-4954-b7aa-33069eb53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{3e720452-b472-4954-b7aa-33069eb53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{3e720452-b472-4954-b7aa-33069eb53906} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.htmlpanel.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.outlookaddin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{adb01e81-3c79-4272-a0f1-7b2be7a782dc} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.outlookaddin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.pseudotransparentplugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{7473d290-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7473d291-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7473d293-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7473d295-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{7473d297-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7473d292-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7473d294-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{7473d294-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7473d296-b7bb-4f24-ae82-7e2ce94bb6a9} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearch.pseudotransparentplugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearchtoolbar.settingsplugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{07b18ea0-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{07b18eaa-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{07b18eac-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{f87d7fb5-9dc5-4c8c-b998-d8dfe02e2978} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{07b18ea1-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{07b18ea1-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{07b18ea1-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{07b18ea9-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{07b18eab-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{07b18eab-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{53ced2d0-5e9a-4761-9005-648404e6f7e5} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearchtoolbar.settingsplugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearchtoolbar.toolbarplugin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mywebsearchtoolbar.toolbarplugin.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\screensavercontrol.screensaverinstaller (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{29d67d3c-509a-4544-903f-c8c1b8236554} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2e3537fc-cf2f-4f56-af54-5a6a3dd375cc} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2e9937fc-cf2f-4f56-af54-5a6a3dd375cc} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{938aa51a-996c-4884-98ce-80dd16a5c9da} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{9ff05104-b030-46fc-94b8-81276e4e27df} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{9ff05104-b030-46fc-94b8-81276e4e27df} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\screensavercontrol.screensaverinstaller.1 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\x123.x123mgr (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\x123.x123mgr.1 (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{6e74766c-4d93-4cc0-96d1-47b8e07ff9ca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{967a494a-6aec-4555-9caf-fa6eb00acf91} (Rogue.FakeAlert) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{9692be2f-eb8f-49d9-a11c-c24c1ef734d5} (Rogue.FakeAlert) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{cf54be1c-9359-4395-8533-1657cf209cfe} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{de38c398-b328-4f4c-a3ad-1b5e4ed93477} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{e342af55-b78a-4cd0-a2bb-da7f52d9d25e} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{e342af55-b78a-4cd0-a2bb-da7f52d9d25f} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{f7d09218-46d7-4d3d-9b7f-315204cd0836} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00a6faf1-072e-44cf-8957-5838f569a31d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{00a6faf1-072e-44cf-8957-5838f569a31d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{00a6faf1-072e-44cf-8957-5838f569a31d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00a6faf6-072e-44cf-8957-5838f569a31d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{7b7a5443-2586-4118-804c-cb4a90a00524} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{d2608046-dd09-a225-01bf-70c1edd8b2e8} (Rogue.AntiSpyCheck) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{147a976f-eee1-4377-8ea7-4716e4cdd239} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{1e0de227-5ce4-4ea3-ab0c-8b03e1aa76bc} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{84da4fdf-a1cf-4195-8688-3e961f505983} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{d9fffb27-d62a-4d64-8cec-1ff006528805} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{0d26bc71-a633-4e71-ad31-eadc3a1b6a3a} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{a8954909-1f0f-41a5-a7fa-3b376d69e226} (Rogue.FakeAlert) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{e63648f7-3933-440e-b4f6-a8584dd7b7eb} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{d518921a-4a03-425e-9873-b9a71756821e} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{f42228fb-e84e-479e-b922-fbbd096e792c} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{7b7a5443-2586-4118-804c-cb4a90a00524} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{9034a523-d068-4be8-a284-9df278be776e} (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{f58ff278-2198-403b-9170-c95022a194c6} (Rogue.AntiSpyCheck) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256a51-b582-467e-b8d4-7786eda79ae0} (Trojan.Vundo) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{7b7a5443-2586-4118-804c-cb4a90a00524} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{f58ff278-2198-403b-9170-c95022a194c6} (Rogue.AntiSpyCheck) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{59c7fc09-1c83-4648-b3e6-003d2bbc7481} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{68af847f-6e91-45dd-9b68-d6a12c30e5d7} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{9170b96c-28d4-4626-8358-27e6caeef907} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{d1a71fa0-ff48-48dd-9b6d-7a13a3e42127} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{ddb1968e-ead6-40fd-8dae-ff14757f60c7} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{f138d901-86f0-4383-99b6-9cdd406036da} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{9034a523-d068-4be8-a284-9df278be776e} (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{c84cc664-c752-32d3-adea-001238330129} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{100c6a7a-3d66-3653-864a-656a9fa0d166} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{d69aba6e-740c-3dc5-b137-7e16acb086bf} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\ErrorDoctor (Rogue.ErrorDoctor) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\RunDll32Policy\f3ScrCtr.dll (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\e405.e405mgr (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MyWebSearch (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Schemes\f3pss (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\MyWebSearch bar Uninstall (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\Outlook\Addins\MyWebSearch.OutlookAddin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\Word\Addins\MyWebSearch.OutlookAddin (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Fun Web Products (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\MyWebSearch (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\FocusInteractive (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\.norton2009Reset (Trojan.Hacktool) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\D (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\D.1 (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{b8872f97-9a09-39ba-911b-eb181eac4ecb} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{b8872f97-9a09-39ba-911b-eb181eac4ecb} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\{00a6faf6-072e-44cf-8957-5838f569a31d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\CmdMapping\{9034a523-d068-4be8-a284-9df278be776e} (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs\c:\WINDOWS\system32\ConTest.dll (Rogue.AscentivePerformance) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search\searchassistant (Trojan.Zlob) -> Delete on reboot.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\default_search_url (Trojan.Zlob) -> Delete on reboot.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\search page (Trojan.Zlob) -> Delete on reboot.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\search bar (Trojan.Zlob) -> Delete on reboot.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\searchmigrateddefaulturl (Trojan.Zlob) -> Delete on reboot.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl\w\(default) (Trojan.Zlob) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\searchurl (Trojan.Zlob) -> Delete on reboot.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt\&Search\(default) (Adware.Hotbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Media\WMSDK\Sources\f3PopularScreensavers (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform\FunWebProducts (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\XML2u (Spyware.OnlineGames) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\w32id (Spyware.OnlineGames) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl\w\(default) (Hijack.Search) -> Bad: (http://internetsearchservice.com/search?q=%s) Good: (http://www.Google.com/) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL (Hijack.Search) -> Bad: (http://internetsearchservice.com) Good: (http://www.Google.com/) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search\SearchAssistant (Hijack.Search) -> Bad: (http://internetsearchservice.com) Good: (http://www.Google.com/) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\Search Page (Hijack.Search) -> Bad: (http://internetsearchservice.com) Good: (http://www.Google.com/) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\Search Bar (Hijack.Search) -> Bad: (http://internetsearchservice.com/ie6.html) Good: (http://www.Google.com/) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\SearchMigratedDefaultURL (Hijack.Search) -> Bad: (http://internetsearchservice.com/search?q={searchTerms}) Good: (http://www.Google.com/) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\Default_Search_URL (Hijack.Search) -> Bad: (http://internetsearchservice.com) Good: (http://www.Google.com/) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Folders Infected:
c:\documents and settings\Cindy\application data\WinAntiVirus Pro 2006 (Rogue.WinAntiVirus) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Cindy\application data\winantivirus pro 2006\Logs (Rogue.WinAntiVirus) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Outerinfo (Adware.Outerinfo) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\outerinfo\FF (Adware.Outerinfo) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\outerinfo\FF\components (Adware.Outerinfo) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Network Monitor (Trojan.DNSChanger) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\cindy mccuin\local settings\Temp\NI.UGA6P_0001_N122M2210 (Rogue.Multiple) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\default user\local settings\Temp\NI.UGA6P_0001_N122M2210 (Rogue.Multiple) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\NetMon (Trojan.NetMon) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\RelevantKnowledge (Spyware.Marketscore) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\SalesMon (Rogue.Multiple) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\SalesMon\Data (Rogue.Multiple) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\mywebsearch\bar (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

That's similar to my MBAM log a few months ago when I first installed it, I still remember I had 108 infected files/registry keys.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

@*stormfish* - Actually that's not what happens with no AV, that's what happens with no security, there's a difference.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

wgman21 said:


> Wow! Pretty brutal, I guess. I believe that I said I'm not an expert, and since I don't cruise porn sites and open attachments from people that I don't know, I've been lucky. I'm on my laptop about 5-6 hours a day, so I will take your advice to heart. Thanks to you all for making me feel all warm and fuzzy on your site. Lol. I'll make sure that I just read an occasional post from now on, and just keep my trap shut.


These days it's not even necessary to visit dodgy sites to get infected. Many very legitimate sites that people frequent regularly are having their pages hacked and aren't even aware of it. Various methods are used such as iframe and javascript exploits to inject malicious code into their URLs for the unsuspecting to click on.

And you can't always rely on system restore points as often they are the first thing malware eats when it chows down on your machine. Now if you have a backup image, that's a different story but even so, an anti-virus program is a must these days.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

wgman21 said:


> Wow! Pretty brutal, I guess. I believe that I said I'm not an expert, and since I don't cruise porn sites and open attachments from people that I don't know, I've been lucky. I'm on my laptop about 5-6 hours a day, so I will take your advice to heart. Thanks to you all for making me feel all warm and fuzzy on your site. Lol. I'll make sure that I just read an occasional post from now on, and just keep my trap shut.


You dont have to cruise porn...i been nailed from looking up a check engine light code....another time on a site for no bake cookies....yes i cook.
been hit researching air conditioners.
Mind you i search with google and usually never go past the 3rd or 4th page in a search.

I use Avira...it dont seem to tax the pc much...used avg before that.
I use spybot for spyware
last but not least..i go do a housecall scan everyone once in a while

Welcome aboard...warm and fuzzy as i usually get.
You cant get a grand welcome from most on here when it comes to saying that AV isnt needed.....it is a tech support site after all


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

And last week my mom was looking up hardwood cleaners online, went to a Google result, and got virus pop-ups.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

brett888 said:


> You cant get a grand welcome from most on here when it comes to saying that AV isnt needed.....it is a tech support site after all


So is wilderssecurity and you should see the responses you'd get there.   quite different. (_it's a joke people_ )



Cookiegal said:


> These days it's not even necessary to visit dodgy sites to get infected. Many very legitimate sites that people frequent regularly are having their pages hacked and aren't even aware of it. Various methods are used such as iframe and javascript exploits to inject malicious code into their URLs for the unsuspecting to click on.


Yes that is true, while I still think that you are safer than if you went browsing to the dark side it really doesn't matter anymore because of many legitimate sites getting hacked.

That reminds me of another thing that can be done to improve security though,
Disable iframe - You most likely won't notice too many sites breaking or being affected by it, but you'll improve security.

Disable javascript - You'll notice more sites breaking this depends on each person's usage and what sites they visit, but by disabling javascript you'll avoid many drive-by's and security exploits on websites from working.

Here's just a short example using Opera (will vary from browser to browser)
*Tools* > *Preferences* > *Advanced* > *Content* > Un-check *Enable Javascript*

*Tools* > *Preferences* > *Advanced* > *Content* > *Style options* Un-check *Enable inline frames*

And then you can enable javascript and iframes for individual sites by right-clicking the site and clicking *Edit Site Preferences*

See attachments.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah but I was talking about the average user Gizzy. Librarians are the exception though.  

Disable too much and the surfing experience will be rather choppy at best.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

Cookiegal said:


> Yeah but I was talking about the average user Gizzy. Librarians are the exception though.
> 
> Disable too much and the surfing experience will be rather choppy at best.




Well I'm sure you can see in my attachments I also have Plug-ins and normal Frames disabled as well as javascript and iframes, and I've also mentioned in another thread that I don't even have Java installed. 

I'm most likely a little extreme with disabling things but I've gotten used to it and don't notice sites being choppy anymore, and I enable things for sites I visit often, for example I have javascript enabled on "forums.techguy.org" "techguy.org" and "library.techguy.org" (in opera it has to be enabled in each sub-domain).

But for the average user it can be annoying to turn off javascript but I don't think a user will notice much difference with just iframes disabled. 

That's something I'd like to mention with noscript for firefox though, while I'm sure it's more secure to disable javascript globally while using that add-on I have heard that you'll still benefit from the XSS protection with javascript enabled while using that add-on.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

That's another thing, when someone asked if there was a sticky to secure other browsers than the one for IE on this site, I said I would help with that and I even had plans for awhile of adding something like that to the library, now I'll just add it to the sticky,

But anyway one of the reasons I haven't really been working on that was because I can think of many ways to tighten and lock things down for much better security, but the problem is I'm not quite sure how far to go since like you said disabling too much isn't good either. 

I guess I'll balance it out eventually.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

brett888 said:


> ...no bake cookies....yes i cook.


 

So you cook, but you don't bake?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I assemble ingredients.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear brett888,
Quote" Welcome aboard...warm and fuzzy as i usually get " unquote.

I always try to give you a warm and wonderful welcome whenever you visit us! Hope every thing's fine at your end!

An excellent point you made there was the hackers have become so smart and hi-tech, that in popular search engines like Google, they manage to enter into the first 3-4 sites!


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

perfume said:


> Dear brett888,
> Quote" Welcome aboard...warm and fuzzy as i usually get " unquote.
> 
> I always try to give you a warm and wonderful welcome whenever you visit us! Hope every thing's fine at your end!
> ...


Still kicking here..not just as hard
Hows things on your side of the ocean?

If your gonna surf got to have an AV.:up:
A friend of mine dont have AV...says he hasnt been hit by a virus for ages.
I say how do you know? Need an AV to tell you you have one....He uses spybot for spyware and thats all the protection he has.He reformats about twice a year


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

brett888 said:


> Still kicking here..not just as hard
> Hows things on your side of the ocean?
> 
> If your gonna surf got to have an AV.:up:
> ...


Why does he reformat twice a year malware infections he doesn't want to admit? 

I agree you need more security than spybot.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

RootbeaR said:


> So you cook, but you don't bake?


Less fire hazard.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Gizzy said:


> Why does he reformat twice a year malware infections he doesn't want to admit?
> 
> I agree you need more security than spybot.


he admits that something happened but not necessarily an infection


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Davec said:


> Less fire hazard.


and faster


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Well get Norton and then pay to have them remove a virus 

Bad Bm


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Blackmirror said:


> Well get Norton and then pay to have them remove a virus
> 
> Bad Bm


get nortons and pay to have nortons removed


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

brett888 said:


> get nortons and pay to have nortons removed


Tut Brett


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Thats king tutt


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

brett888 said:


> Still kicking here..not just as hard
> Hows things on your side of the ocean?
> 
> If your gonna surf got to have an AV.:up:
> ...


Dear brett888,
Suppose your friend's computer has become a botnet, what are the symptoms? His PC will infect other PCs ,but how does his PC behave? A general question (above) which beg's an answer!
PS: Thank u for asking about my well-being! I have been adopted by the Aliens and all diseases have gone!LOL


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

perfume said:


> Dear brett888,
> Suppose your friend's computer has become a botnet, what are the symptoms? His PC will infect other PCs ,but how does his PC behave? A general question (above) which beg's an answer!
> PS: Thank u for asking about my well-being! I have been adopted by the Aliens and all diseases have gone!LOL


His Pc behaves great for a while as there is no av installed to lug it down.
this come to a halt later as an infection hits....usually when he cant get the pc to right click..or get redirects then he will reformat.basically when it becomes unusable.

martian whiskey?...will cure anything


----------



## kitkin15 (Jul 17, 2009)

hey, im usng 3 program that have really helpd my computer, AVG free(make sre u go to te real AVG website, dont go to the one that LOOKS profecional, its a rough anti virus and it messed up my comp, i also use malwarebytes, and spywearblaster, im not sure if spywearblaste does much bt m keeing untill told different, all the links r on the first post of this fourm(AVG free u need to google)


----------



## kitkin15 (Jul 17, 2009)

and thanks for he help people, u guys really saved my computer, i was running so slow and it took 2 and a half min to get ON the internet, now i hav, AVG free, malwarebytes free trial, and spywareblaster, all pretty good, and some times(once a week) i scan and i use one that starts with a K, its on the 2nd post at the begining, its really good


----------



## lookme_ram (Apr 23, 2008)

Kaspersky is best ever in industry 
malwarebytes is best spy removal program


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

lookme_ram said:


> Kaspersky is best ever in industry
> malwarebytes is best spy removal program


It's always a good idea to state IMHO or something like that as you hardly qualify as an expert from what I can see.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Rich-M said:


> It's always a good idea to state IMHO or something like that as you hardly qualify as an expert from what I can see.


Indeed.
many professionals have differing opinions on the subject

IMO these is no "best" some excel better in areas and vice versa.
Some may not be the best solution for grandma,or for someone who doesnt have late hardware.

My solution, that I use is actually free and it fairly easy on resources.
I dont want any more that what I have free or not


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

kitkin15 said:


> hey, im usng 3 program that have really helpd my computer, AVG free(make sre u go to te real AVG website, dont go to the one that LOOKS profecional, its a rough anti virus and it messed up my comp, i also use malwarebytes, and spywearblaster, im not sure if spywearblaste does much bt m keeing untill told different, all the links r on the first post of this fourm(AVG free u need to google)


Dear kitkin15,
SpywareBlaster runs in the background! Only make sure you have downloaded the latest version! Link : http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/sbupdate.html

AVG has real-time protection and to ensure it's enabled> Double-click the AVG icon in the taskbar and when the Control Centre window shows, see what status is shown for the Resident Shield (real time scanning on file access). Best wishes.:up:


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

perfume said:


> Dear kitkin15,
> SpywareBlaster runs in the background! Only make sure you have downloaded the latest version! Link : http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/sbupdate.html
> 
> AVG has real-time protection and to ensure it's enabled> Double-click the AVG icon in the taskbar and when the Control Centre window shows, see what status is shown for the Resident Shield (real time scanning on file access). Best wishes.:up:


Actually Spywareblaster does not run in the background. Each time you upgrade it, it changes settings to make absorption of known issue difficult or impossible but it is a passive program actually.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear Rich-M,
Thanks for the clarification!:up:

PS: " works alongside the programs you have to help secure your system." source:http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Welcome...I once spent a lot of time with a cohort trying to find out how it really does work!


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Rich-M said:


> Welcome...I once spent a lot of time with a cohort trying to find out how it really does work!


Quite a peculiar program actually, if i have used the right phrase! It comes in along with Spyware Guard (which we forget to mention). When i first installed Kas.Int.Sec.Suite 2009,it refused to install ,unless S-B and S-G (hope you figured them out) were removed! I had to do so and later did install S-B and S-G and KIS didn't complain! Quirky things these,at times, almost human! I am an Alien, don't you forgetLOL!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Kitkin15,

Your thread has been split off and you will find it here:

http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/853501-avg-detects-infection.html


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

perfume said:


> *Quite a peculiar program actually, if i have used the right phrase! *It comes in along with Spyware Guard (which we forget to mention). When i first installed Kas.Int.Sec.Suite 2009,it refused to install ,unless S-B and S-G (hope you figured them out) were removed! I had to do so and later did install S-B and S-G and KIS didn't complain! Quirky things these,at times, almost human! I am an Alien, don't you forgetLOL!


Your English is much better than many of the local boys here .Not bad for a frenchman.
Touch of slang and your ready for stage


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

brett888 said:


> Your English is much better than many of the local boys here .Not bad for a frenchman.
> Touch of slang and you ready for stage


Dear brett,
My early schooling was in Washington and the languages teacher, in her assessment mentioned that i have a flair for learning new languages! America, actually has enriched English with it's own flavor(slang) and phrases like "*cash on the barrel" and "it ain't my scene"*, readily spring to mind!:up:


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Washington state
or D.C.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear brett,
I was in Wash.DC and studied in Sidwell school. Dad was the deputy to the Ambassador there. Liked dining out at the Filomena Ristorante, in Georgetown!


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I think that's the same school the Obama girls go to.


----------



## kitkin15 (Jul 17, 2009)

lol woooooooow thats really off topic, and ur dad wroked for an ambassador? thats awsome


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear kitkin15,
The one thing i disliked in that school was ,the girls whispering" isn't this Mark.L boy soooo Cute?' and Mark.L( cursed with an acute sense of hearing) being me, was blushing all the way home in the embassy compound! Now dad's in the Euro Commission in Brussels, where nobody moves anything except their mouths when they are eating or sipping vintage champagne!LOL( courtesy tax-payers money)!

Your thread is now viewed more than 1400 times!:up:


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

perfume said:


> Dear brett,
> I was in Wash.DC and studied in Sidwell school. Dad was the deputy to the Ambassador there. Liked dining out at the Filomena Ristorante, in Georgetown!


Just a stones throw lol slang...from political central


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear brett,
:up:!


----------



## kitkin15 (Jul 17, 2009)

lol thats pretty weird.......... lol oh and perfume, i tryed wat u told me to with my typing problom, and i ditn do it, lost internet so i couldnt, but im not having any probloms anymore....its weird but if anythin happends agin ill do wat u told me to


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Gizzy said:


> So is wilderssecurity and you should see the responses you'd get there.   quite different. (_it's a joke people_ )
> 
> Yes that is true, while I still think that you are safer than if you went browsing to the dark side it really doesn't matter anymore because of many legitimate sites getting hacked.
> 
> ...


Dear Gizzy,
Would like to extend thanks for the neat and clear directions as above! Was a real help!


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

perfume said:


> Dear Gizzy,
> Would like to extend thanks for the neat and clear directions as above! Was a real help!


You're welcome.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

perfume said:


> Dear brett,
> :up:!


----------

